# Neutropenia in 17 month old



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I discovered accidentally last week that routine bloods done in march had showed she was severely neutropenic ( I asked gp to print clinic notes and he looked up bloods ) looks like paed didn't actually review blood results although sect swares he did but he left message hour later telling me to get retest done via gp which I did and its come back still neutropenic although neutrophils now 1.0 instead of 0.6. Hb has dropped to 11.3 from 12.3.

Not sure how worried to be - she hasn't had infections or virus's although has allergies gastro issues and still on ompreazole / ranitidine. Gp has already stated he's not confident interpreting blood results for her age outside the obvious. she's never had a measurable temp - suffers with gastro pain and allergy lots but never ill infection wise which doesn't fit with these results unless still been breastfed makes a massive difference.

Not sure what I need to push for because if I don't they'll just leave it !


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi morrigan, I've not forgot about you I just wanted to speak to DH regarding the neutrophils, the HB is only just on the lower side and with a bit of red meat or iron supplements can be corrected no problem but just want to check about the neutrophils then will get back to you

Nic
Xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Hun, just to add to it - she had reaction to nasofed nasal spray last night and we ended up in a+e as no one can decide if rash on her nose is a petichial rash or graze she some how got whilst asleep in her cot last night ! still haven't had any answers about neutropenia as she's well it makes no sense!


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi morrigan. Just been reading this . How long has she been neutrapenic for ? Have any other bloods been done or just FBC ? How about inflammatory markers ? 

Best wishes
Kev


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Bloods done with calcium vit d post fracture in feb and weren't reviewed repeat done last week so at least from feb although not as low on last ones - no other bloods although it does say haematologist looked at blood film last time.


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

I think you need to push for appt with paeds and get them to go through all results with you and possible causes and treatments . Sounds like your only getting part of the picture.  I would want someone to explain it !


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks - spoke with paed's secretary earlier who showed him results and he said as its gone up he's not worried and we don't need to see him sooner - might have to be bit firmer at next appointment - bit sick of the complete refusal to look at whole picture - the lets wait and see line can only be trotted out so many times - gp had just put note on results saying they where acceptable- your right someone needs to explain thinking behind it all to me.


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

I think your right . Certainly think if it were me I would want a full explanation. If they continue to give you the run around / vague answers then I would write to the clinical director / pals office and express your concerns.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Just wanted to update you and say thankyou for your help- that paed decided that as her neutrophils had gone up to 1.5 that they could safely assume that there wasnt an ongoing reason for them to be low and 1.5 was absulute lowest limit they would leave it at- appointment was hard work as saw registrar - think he wished he never got us! He kept having to go and ask consultant! came away plan to get her on Nalcrom and drop ranitidine- finally admitted shes hypermobile but no physio referral and refuses to investigate gastro issues further under 2 so battle not won but we have made some progress ! Will only repeat fbc if shes due other bloods tests which will probably save us stress !


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm glad you have some answers morrigan!! I understand your frustration! If you want any more info on any thing me or DH will happily help in any way we can 

Nic
Xx


----------

